# RJ's Editing Services



## RJ Locksley (Oct 21, 2011)

Hi there! One of my resolutions for 2012 is to reach out to more indie authors, so in the spirit of enterprise, I'm making my own thread. 

I'm a publishing graduate and former publishing intern, now building my portfolio as a freelance editor. I recently spent six weeks at a major trade publisher where the walls are papered in Stephen King covers. I proofread a number of books for them, and I also corrected about the first 100 pages of a book now nominated for the Man Asian, sister prize of the Man Booker. I now freelance, and I'd like to offer my services to the Kindle Boards.

I offer:

*Line editing*
I'll correct spelling, punctuation and grammar. I'll make sure that formatting is consistent; if the first four chapter headings are bolded, the fifth should be too. I'll point out continuity errors, where the protagonist lives at 220B in one chapter and 221B in the next. I'll fact-check where possible, and I'll raise queries when the text is confusing or ambiguous. My aim is to ensure clean, professional copy. (Rates for new clients will normally be .7 cents a word, or $700 for a 100,000-word novel.)

*Substantive editing*
I'll give an honest assessment of the strengths and weaknesses of the novel with suggestions for how to improve. I'll look at the power of the writing, the vividness of the description, the punch of the action. I'll comment on characterisation. Plot is a strength of mine; I can tell you when your dramatic moment is falling flat due to a lack of buildup. My aim here is to help deliver a well-structured, well-written story. (Rates for new clients will normally be 1 cent a word, or $1000 for a 100,000-word novel. I specialise in science fiction and fantasy, particularly epic fantasy, urban fantasy, paranormal, dystopian, and related subgenres of YA.)

I'd be happy to do a free sample edit of the first 1000 words to show you what I can offer. My website is here and you can reach me at rjlocksley88[at]gmail.com.

Hope you have a great 2012!

Cheers,
RJ

(edited with updates)


----------



## RJ Locksley (Oct 21, 2011)

Just an update.

I recently had the pleasure of working with fellow Brit DM Andrews, who asked me to look at the first chapter of his children's fantasy, THE SERPENT IN THE GLASS. I had tons of fun sharpening his first chapter and after revisions, plus a free promotion, sales have really taken off!

I've continued working with the amazingly prolific Rose Pressey on her light-hearted paranormal romances. PIES AND POTIONS is the latest release in her Mystic Cafe series (

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/175960809904680960) and I'm working on another secret project right now.

I've also been enjoying working with author Melissa Wright on revisions to her Frey trilogy. I'm very excited about this compelling YA fantasy series. Plus, look at those gorgeous covers!

After some fierce competition, I landed the chance to work with co-writers Narcisse Navarre & Marzio Ombra, whose lush, dark writing really captured my attention, and I'm also looking forward to working with historical romance author Cary Davis.

My edits have been described as "inspiring... exciting... spot on". You can also spot DM Andrews recommending me on the Kindle Direct Publishing forums: "R.J. Locksley did a very good job efficiently, accurately and promptly editing down my bloated first chapter - something I had failed to achieve (probably because I was too attached to it!)"

I'm still very much looking for new clients, so if you're curious about what I can do for you, email me at rjlocksley88[at]gmail.com and let's chat!

Thanks,
RJ


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2012)

Hello, R.J.,

I very much like the sound of your service and your rates are more than reasonable. It never hurts to be completely obsessional about punctuation etc -- makes you an ideal editor.

I wish you every success.

All the best,

Derek


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

Nice prices. I've got you bookmarked in case my usual editors aren't available sometime.


----------



## Alan Petersen (May 20, 2011)

Nice prices, impressive background. I just sent you an email.


----------



## RJ Locksley (Oct 21, 2011)

Thank you! I'm glad to put my obsessive attention to detail to good use. I might have squeaked when the publisher first sat me down as an intern with a stack of page proofs. It was a happy day. 

Thanks to Jeff, I'm now listed on the Yellow Pages, and I also added a first chapter and blurb critique to my list of services. My aim is to improve sales by presenting a strong, compelling, professional package to the reader. I think the flat rate of $40 will make it an affordable option.

Just finished another edit for one of my regular clients. I'm still open to new clients, and I look forward to hearing from you.

Cheers,
RJ


----------



## RJ Locksley (Oct 21, 2011)

Thanks, and an excellent question! I'm pretty familiar with American English, so I won't be changing your colors to colours and your sidewalks to pavements. (There's nothing more infuriating than someone "correcting" your already correct spelling.) A good three-quarters of my clients are American, and there haven't been any issues.


----------



## RJ Locksley (Oct 21, 2011)

Just another update. I've been busy lately! I edited another mystery by the prolific (and super nice) Rose Pressey, whose MURDER AT HONEYSUCKLE HOTEL recently debuted at

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/187659656942993409. (It was described as "wonderfully well-edited" by one reviewer. I may frame that.) I also edited Narcisse Navarre's fantastically chilling horror novella AN ENDLESS HUNGER, which blew me away. I'm also working on projects for new client Suren Fant and returning client Melissa Wright, whose Frey universe I'm thrilled to be going back to.

I'm currently looking to schedule new clients for May onward. If that sounds good, please do email me at rjlocksley88 [at] gmail.com and I'd be happy to do a free sample edit of the first 1000 words. Have a great weekend!

Thanks,
RJ


----------



## Rye (Nov 18, 2008)

Just wanted to chime in here. I had RJ edit the first chapter of one of my books and was completely impressed by the work done. Very thorough. I will definitely be using her again and recommend others to do the same.


----------



## RJ Locksley (Oct 21, 2011)

Thanks a ton, Rye. It was a pleasure to work with you.

Phew! It's been a crazy month. I've had fun working with Jill Flanagan on a romance novella set in the Bandit Creek shared universe. I also edited a fun children's novel for MV White. Last week I edited a high-octane thriller for Alan Petersen and I just finished an amazing SF novel for Julie Huss with a sequel lined up shortly. I'm now turning my sights on a fantasy novel for a new client and a first chapter for another. I'm also really looking forward to working some more with my favourite co-writing clients, Narcisse Navarre & Marzio Ombra, whose Khajj trilogy is going to be awesome.

I'd be thrilled to be just as busy next month, so if you're intrigued, drop me a line at rjlocksley88[at]gmail.com. I'm ready to get excited about a new project!

Thanks,
RJ


----------



## RJ Locksley (Oct 21, 2011)

Another update from England.

I'm very happy to report that my new client is UK romance epublisher Total-E-Bound. I had tons of fun meeting the team in Lincoln and I'm currently finishing up my fourth edit for them as a freelancer. With their permission, I'm continuing to work with private clients, so please do keep it coming.

It's been another crazy month. I edited a second SF thriller for Julie Huss, who is hardcore awesome, and I'm looking forward to a third soon. I had a blast doing a story consultation for Narcisse Navarre and Marzio Ombra, whose Khajj trilogy I can't wait for. I also edited a zombie novella for Mainak Dhar and a couple of light, fun children's stories for my client MV White. I'm deep into edits with fantasy writer Harrison Davies. I'm also very pleased to welcome my newest client, Jill Myles, who is published through Berkley and Pocket. I'll be editing her self-published work. Finally, to bring this full circle, I'm back working with one of my very first clients, the charming DM Andrews. I edited his first chapter in January and I'm now editing the full novel. So yes! Busy busy busy.

(In other news, I hear a whisper that Alan Petersen has been recommending me to his group here. Thanks, Alan!)

I always have time for new clients, so if you're looking for an editor, please do drop me a line at rjlocksley88[at]gmail.com. I'd love to chat about your project.

Thanks,
RJ


----------



## 56139 (Jan 21, 2012)

RJ Locksley said:


> It's been another crazy month. I edited a second SF thriller for Julie Huss, who is hardcore awesome, and I'm looking forward to a third soon.


  I can say that RJ is a great editor and I love working with her. Also, she has been very restrained in her comments on my erratic comma usage (as well as italics) and really deserves a medal for fixing them over and over and over...

She has given me one great suggestion after another to make the books better and I really appreciate that. Thank you!


----------



## Alan Petersen (May 20, 2011)

RJ Locksley said:


> Another update from England.
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


Hi RJ, you're welcome! Glad to recommend your editing services.

The Asset should be ready to rock and roll by July 1st. I'm currently working on my second book, so I'll be in touch soon, keep you more busy.


----------



## RJ Locksley (Oct 21, 2011)

Hello! Dropping by with another update.

It's been an exciting few months for me. I'm thrilled to announce that I went full-time as an editor in August after six months in business. I now have my own flat in Bristol where I can edit until 3am to my heart's content. And a year after I handed in my dissertation, my MA in Publishing is finally official - I graduated from University College London yesterday.

Work has been even crazier than usual. I've been working up to sixteen hours a day, seven days a week. In July alone I edited 8 novels and 16 novellas, and I'm averaging over 1,000,000 words edited a month. I have half a dozen returning clients scheduled for sequels in September. I've also begun acquiring my own list of authors for my epublisher, which is a whole new set of challenges. It's a long way from my first days in business when I wondered if I'd ever make it as an editor.

Due to extreme demand, I'm *raising my editing rates for new clients*. If you are already working with me, prices remain the same, and if you already have a quote from me, the quote is still good. For *new clients only*, rates are now as follows:

Line editing: *.4 cents per word*, which is $200 for 50,000 words, or $400 for 100,000 words.
Substantive editing: *.7 cents per word*, which is $350 for 50,000 words, or $700 for 100,000 words.

I've been delaying this move for some time, but the recent period has been so manically busy that something had to give. I think my rates remain reasonable, and I'm happy to discuss payment by instalments.

And a last note to leave you on:

https://twitter.com/khajj/status/207844925612625920
https://twitter.com/khajj/status/207850137303785474
Narcisse Navarre ‏@khajj
_A good editor will change your writing life. @marzombra and I are thrilled with ours. She's simply amazing. *gush* _
_@sirayn I love you so much! <3 _

It's good to be appreciated. 

If you'd like to talk, email me at rjlocksley88 [at] gmail.com. Have a great evening and best of luck with your writing!

Thanks,
RJ


----------



## RJ Locksley (Oct 21, 2011)

Good afternoon, Kindleboards! Hope you've all been keeping well.

September was another busy month. I edited 10 novels and 14 novellas for a total of 1,250,000 words. Clients both new and returning included Julie Huss, whose SF trilogy debuted this month; horror writer Mainak Dhar; fantasy writer Jean-Marc Kerkerian; a new Rylie Cruz light paranormal mystery by Rose Pressey; and children's author MV White, plus an anthology and a number of other projects for my epublisher, Total-E-Bound. Thus far in October I've edited a third Frey novel for Melissa Wright and a debut urban fantasy by Jennifer Silverwood, whose stunning cover you can see at Goodreads. I have two new clients scheduled for this month as well whom I'm very excited to be working with.

Rather charmingly, two of my clients have been talking about me in this thread about hiring a good editor:



Mainak Dhar said:


> For me it always comes down to whether I get the feeling that the editor is not just `going through the motions' of correcting errors and tweaking them but really trying to understand the story and characters and offering at least a couple of suggestions that make me think 'he/she really gets it'. That's the point where an editor transforms from becoming someone you pay to polish your book to someone who is genuinely a partner in your book. I've used RJ for the last couple of my books and fully intend to stick with her.





JanneCO said:


> I feel this way about RJ, too. Everything is "we" now. Maybe we should do this or maybe we should do that. I like it. In my third book the edit came back with the suggestion to eliminate an entire character. And I did. She was absolutely right. The whole time I was writing that book I had this nagging suspicion that something was off and it was that character. And when I read that in her comments I was like "YES! I agree!" I probably would've never taken him out if she hadn't said anything.


Very pleased that they're happy with my work. 

If you're looking for an editor, please do email me at rjlocksley88 [at] gmail.com. I'd love to talk about working together.

Thanks,
RJ


----------



## 56139 (Jan 21, 2012)

I vouch for RJ!  She's awesome as an editor and very thorough.    And for what you get, you seriously cannot beat the price, even with the slight increase.


----------



## Alexander Risten (Sep 19, 2012)

This is great. So if I am correct you will ask about $15 for a document of 5,000 words?  

What is the time frame for completion, as I can see you are becoming very busy  

Lastly, what payments options are available.

Thanks


----------



## Alondo (Aug 30, 2011)

RJ is also internationally know for editing the extremely famous and critically acclaimed author, Mark Whiteway...Oh wait a minute, that's me. 

How's "Seeds Across the Sky" coming, RJ?


----------



## RJ Locksley (Oct 21, 2011)

JanneCO, you are a pleasure to work with, and Alexander, I've replied to your email!

For reference, I can take a manuscript at any time, with a time frame of up to 4 weeks to complete work on a full-length manuscript. Your manuscript goes into the queue and I work through projects in order of urgency. Payment is due via Paypal on completion of the edits.



Alondo said:


> RJ is also internationally know for editing the extremely famous and critically acclaimed author, Mark Whiteway...Oh wait a minute, that's me.
> 
> How's "Seeds Across the Sky" coming, RJ?


Perfect timing! I finished my previous project Saturday night and you're now officially at the top of my list. I'll let you know how it goes. 

Thanks,
RJ


----------



## Alondo (Aug 30, 2011)

RJ Locksley said:


> JanneCO, you are a pleasure to work with, and Alexander, I've replied to your email!
> 
> For reference, I can take a manuscript at any time, with a time frame of up to 4 weeks to complete work on a full-length manuscript. Your manuscript goes into the queue and I work through projects in order of urgency. Payment is due via Paypal on completion of the edits.
> 
> ...


Are we still on for a four week completion? (That would be 10 days from now).


----------



## RJ Locksley (Oct 21, 2011)

Alondo said:


> Are we still on for a four week completion? (That would be 10 days from now).


Most definitely, sir. I'd say this weekend.


----------



## Alondo (Aug 30, 2011)

RJ Locksley said:


> Most definitely, sir. I'd say this weekend.


Yay! I really am looking forward to getting my next story "out there", with your most excellent assistance!

Remember, I write in British English - none of that American nonsense!


----------



## RJ Locksley (Oct 21, 2011)

Good morning, Kindleboards! Just a short update today. It's been manic as usual here in Bristol. Since my last update, I edited a short piece for Alexander Risten; revisions for my fantasy-writing client Jean-Marc Kerkerian; the extremely famous and critically acclaimed author  Mark Whiteway's SEEDS ACROSS THE SKY; Kia Zi Shiru's BLACK SHEEP; and Dean Murray's paranormal TRAPPED, plus three books in his Guadel Chronicles. I've been incredibly busy working with my epublisher as well, getting through over a million words of editing for them in November alone.

I'm always looking for new clients, so if you're thinking about finding an editor, you can reach me at rjlocksley88 [at] gmail.com. Have a good weekend!

Thanks,
RJ


----------



## Alondo (Aug 30, 2011)

RJ Locksley said:


> Good morning, Kindleboards! Just a short update today. It's been manic as usual here in Bristol. Since my last update, I edited a short piece for Alexander Risten; revisions for my fantasy-writing client Jean-Marc Kerkerian; the extremely famous and critically acclaimed author  Mark Whiteway's SEEDS ACROSS THE SKY; Kia Zi Shiru's BLACK SHEEP; and Dean Murray's paranormal TRAPPED, plus three books in his Guadel Chronicles. I've been incredibly busy working with my epublisher as well, getting through over a million words of editing for them in November alone.
> 
> I'm always looking for new clients, so if you're thinking about finding an editor, you can reach me at rjlocksley88 [at] gmail.com. Have a good weekend!
> 
> ...


Thanks for the mention!  For anyone reading this RJ rocks as an editor, so get in line but bear in mind you're behind me!!!


----------



## Dean Murray (Jan 13, 2011)

As RJ said, she's edited four novels for me so far, and I can't speak highly enough of her.  She does a great job!


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru (Feb 7, 2011)

I totally recommend RJ! She picked up on all my annoying little habits and it was great working with her


----------



## RJ Locksley (Oct 21, 2011)

Just a note to say that I'm closed to new clients for the moment.

Thanks,
RJ


----------



## RJ Locksley (Oct 21, 2011)

Good evening, Kindleboards! It's time for another update!

Since my last detailed update, I've edited around 4m words, averaging 900,000 words a month. I've worked on erotica for Red Phoenix and Jan Springer, light paranormal romance for Rose Pressey, a thriller for Estelle Ryan, a paranormal novel for Jennifer Silverwood, lots of zombies and mayhem for Mainak Dhar, a continuing YA series for Kia Zi Shiru, a further six novels for Dean Murray, a YA paranormal for DM Andrews, two SF novels and a New Adult novel for JA Huss, an SF novel for Nels Wadycki, an urban fantasy for Melissa Wright, and for a little variety, a beginner text on economics for Benjamin Mathew. Plus around 2.5m words for my epublisher. Gasp! That's a long list.

I've been through some extremely busy times over the last few months and unfortunately had to close to new clients for a time while I got to grips with a massive backlog of work. I'm back taking on new clients, so if you're interested, I'm at rjlocksley88 [at] gmail.com.

Have a wonderful weekend.

Cheers,
RJ


----------



## 56139 (Jan 21, 2012)

I highly recommend RJ - She returned my latest book yesterday and I already have three more books on her calendar.   She's edited four SF novels, one SF novella, and one new adult contemporary romance so far.


----------



## Mainak Dhar (Mar 1, 2011)

RJ's now working on the fifth novel I've had edited for her. Am definitely not going to seek out another editor, unless she ditches me! Highly recommended....


----------



## RJ Locksley (Oct 21, 2011)

Hi there, Kindleboards! My inbox is quiet today, so let's catch up.

Since the last update, I've worked on: new releases for long-running clients JA Huss, Mainak Dhar and Dean Murray; more of Red Phoenix's erotica; a new urban fantasy project for Kia Zi Shiru; Rose Pressey's latest paranormal romance; a vampire horror novel; a second part in DM Andrews' ongoing DREAMWALKERS; and Will Weisser's fascinating REINTEGRATORS. Will Weisser talked a bit about his experience with me here and posted a terrifying picture of what his edits currently look like. Eek.

I also did a whole stack of editing for my epublisher, Total-E-Bound, where I'm currently celebrating my first anniversary. Hard to believe it's been a year since I started working with them.

Hope everyone is having a good summer. If you're thinking about working with an editor, I'd love to chat at rjlocksley88[at]gmail.com. Have a wonderful day!

Thanks,
RJ


----------



## 56139 (Jan 21, 2012)

RJ Locksley said:


> Hi there, Kindleboards! My inbox is quiet today, so let's catch up.
> 
> Since the last update, I've worked on: new releases for long-running clients JA Huss, Mainak Dhar and Dean Murray; more of Red Phoenix's erotica; a new urban fantasy project for Kia Zi Shiru; Rose Pressey's latest paranormal romance; a vampire horror novel; a second part in DM Andrews' ongoing DREAMWALKERS; and Will Weisser's fascinating REINTEGRATORS. Will Weisser talked a bit about his experience with me here and posted a terrifying picture of what his edits currently look like. Eek.
> 
> ...


You're a rock star, RJ!


----------



## RJ Locksley (Oct 21, 2011)

JanneCO said:


> You're a rock star, RJ!


Thank you! It's always a pleasure to work with you. 

Just popping in to say that I'm away on holiday from the 3rd August to the 10th August. I'm going to aim to get all manuscripts (including a certain sequel that I am eagerly awaiting!) wrapped up by the end of July so I can head off to France with a clear conscience. Hope everyone is enjoying the summer.

Thanks,
RJ


----------



## RJ Locksley (Oct 21, 2011)

Hi there, Kindleboards! It's the two-year anniversary of starting this thread and I'm still happily editing. Since I last updated, I've worked on around 5 million words across 100+ projects. For fun, I've broken it down into genres:

66 erotic romances for an epublisher that specialises in this genre
11 young adult urban fantasies
5 erotica
4 new adult romances + 1 new adult urban fantasy + 1 new adult science fiction
3 horror
3 paranormal cosy mysteries
2 urban fantasies
2 general fiction
and a variety of other genres, including 1 adult historical, 1 YA historical, 1 art thriller, 1 romantic suspense, 1 children's fairytale and 1 non-fiction work.

I'm very much looking for new clients at the moment, so if you're thinking about working with an editor, I'm at rjlocksley88[at]gmail.com. Happy New Year!

Thanks,
RJ


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Hi RJ --

Just making you 'official'. 

You're welcome to promote your business and website here in the Writers' Café, but we ask that the same basic rules be followed as we have for authors in the Book Bazaar: you may have one thread and must post to it rather than start a new thread each time. New threads will be removed.

Please bookmark this thread so that you can find it again to post to. And, you may not make back-to-back posts within seven days. If someone responds (such as this post), you may reply but otherwise must wait seven days, thanks!

Also, active members may have a listing in our Yellow Pages for Authors .

Ann
KB Moderator


----------



## RJ Locksley (Oct 21, 2011)

Thanks very much, Ann!


----------



## RJ Locksley (Oct 21, 2011)

Hi there, Kindleboards! It's been a busy few months. Since I last updated, I've edited around 1.6 million words. I've worked on middle grade, young adult, new adult and adult fiction, including mainstream, science fiction, thrillers, romances, paranormals and fantasies. A couple of recent comments from first-time clients:



> Everything was spot on and very clear. I love all the changes that you made. Can't tell you enough how happy I am.





> I just wanted to let you know that you are a killer editor. Seriously. I love all the suggestions you've made. Thank you *SO MUCH* for helping me make this book better!


That's what I like to hear! I'm always looking for new clients, so please do email me at rjlocksley88 [at] gmail.com if you're interested. Have a wonderful weekend!

Thanks,
RJ

PS: Please note that new clients will now be charged an updated rate for line editing.


----------



## RJ Locksley (Oct 21, 2011)

Hi, Kboards! It's been (you guessed it) another busy few months. I've edited 2.6 million words since my last update and I'm looking ahead to my three-year anniversary as a freelance editor. I feel extremely lucky that I came across the Kboards when I was first thinking about going into editing. I've received nothing but support here and discovered many awesome clients. So here's some love for Kboarders. <3

Just a quick note that I'm planning to take a couple of weeks off over Christmas, so that's from the 19th of December through to around the 5th of January. I can possibly work during that time if there's a genuine emergency, but I'm hoping that won't be necessary (not least because my family might disown me). If you'd like edits back before Christmas, please factor that in. Have a fabulous Christmas and happy writing!

Thanks,
RJ


----------



## RJ Locksley (Oct 21, 2011)

Amazing things that happened this summer:

 A book I edited hit the NYT bestseller list. (JA Huss, THREE TWO ONE)
 Clients abducted me to London and Paris to eat pastries and scandalise the staff of fancy hotels.
 I bought my first home.

Speaking of amazing things, I'm plotting my trip to the States next September, so clients, if you'd like to hang out and talk writing, let me know. My basic plan is to fly in to New York before visiting Colorado and Utah, but I could add some more states in there.

As always, happy writing!

Thanks,
RJ


----------



## RJ Locksley (Oct 21, 2011)

Hi again! Still happily in business after five years. I'm in a quiet period and looking for new clients. If you're looking for an editor, I can turn it around quickly for you. 

Flash discount: 10% off if you're new and can deliver your manuscript in the next week. Looking forward to hearing from you!


----------



## N. D. Iverson (Feb 1, 2016)

RJ Locksley said:


> Hi again! Still happily in business after five years. I'm in a quiet period and looking for new clients. If you're looking for an editor, I can turn it around quickly for you.
> 
> Flash discount: 10% off if you're new and can deliver your manuscript in the next week. Looking forward to hearing from you!


Hi RJ,

I don't have anything ready for right now, but I'm hoping to have a novel (~55,000 words) done by the end of May. Do you have any line editing spots available around then? Thanks!


----------



## RJ Locksley (Oct 21, 2011)

N. D. Iverson said:


> Hi RJ,
> 
> I don't have anything ready for right now, but I'm hoping to have a novel (~55,000 words) done by the end of May. Do you have any line editing spots available around then? Thanks!


Absolutely! Ready when you are!


----------



## N. D. Iverson (Feb 1, 2016)

RJ Locksley said:


> Absolutely! Ready when you are!


Awesome! I've bookmarked this thread for easy access when the time finally comes.


----------



## RJ Locksley (Oct 21, 2011)

Six years in full-time business! I'm having another quiet few weeks, so if you're thinking about finding an editor, now is a great time to hit me up at [email protected] My clients have hit the NYT and USA Today lists and sold multiple millions of copies. I'm also told my comments make clients laugh. Sometimes even on purpose!

Thanks,
RJ


----------



## RJ Locksley (Oct 21, 2011)

I'm available to work on manuscripts right now! Hit me up at rjlocksley88[at]gmail.com.

Thanks,
RJ


----------



## RJ Locksley (Oct 21, 2011)

Hi, Kboards! I'm celebrating eight years in business and since we're all cooped up indoors, now is a great time to hit me up with new projects. I *specialise in adult and young adult genre fiction, particularly romance, fantasy, science fiction and thrillers*. My editing projects have *hit the NYT and USA Today bestseller list, been nominated for RITA Awards, and been optioned for TV*. Recent releases I've worked on:

Estelle Ryan's art thriller THE BECIC CONNECTION
William H Weber's prepper thrillers AMERICA OFFLINE: ZERO DAY and SYSTEM FAILURE
JA Huss' romantic suspense ALONZO
KC Cross' SF romantic suspense VEILED VIXEN

Rates are typically around $350 per 50,000 words for line editing only and $500 per 50,000 words to do deeper story editing as well. *Hit me up at [email protected]* to chat about your project. Looking forward to working together!

Thanks,
RJ


----------



## RJ Locksley (Oct 21, 2011)

Just completed work on a supernatural thriller for JR Erickson. I'll be working on a manuscript this weekend, but I have *availability from next week onward.* Hit me up at [email protected] to talk about your project. Can't wait to hear from you!

Thanks,
RJ


----------



## RJ Locksley (Oct 21, 2011)

Hi there! I've recently completed two contemporary romances, a romantic suspense, a military SF and a supernatural thriller. I have a break in my schedule right now before a busy October, so if you're ready for editing, hit me up at [email protected] Looking forward to it!

Thanks,
RJ


----------

